# MKV airlift slam series rear bags?



## bradterrault (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive heard alot about airlift rear bags rubbing on the mkv. I was wondering if this is true, or if it is only due to improper installation? i have a mkv jetta if it matters. If they do rub is there anything i can do during install to prevent the rubbing?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't do it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

This topic was just covered here :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

If installed correctly they shouldn't rub, however there are easier setups, that will be less of a headache.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

**** airlift rears. Dcups :beer::beer:


----------



## bradterrault (Sep 16, 2010)

bryangb said:


> **** airlift rears. Dcups :beer::beer:


Not sure if i understand, if i buy airlift rear bags and run d-cups i wont have rubbing issues?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bradterrault said:


> Not sure if i understand, if i buy airlift rear bags and run d-cups i wont have rubbing issues?


no. staying away from airlift rears is you best bet.


----------



## bradterrault (Sep 16, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> no. staying away from airlift rears is you best bet.


What should i go with for rears then? The only companies i know of really are airlift, thats all ive used before, but that was for an s10, so its a bit different.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

If you stick to the performance brackets (as opposed to the slam brackets) for the rears, you shouldn't wis up with any issues as long as you install them correctly.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

bradterrault said:


> What should i go with for rears then? The only companies i know of really are airlift, thats all ive used before, but that was for an s10, so its a bit different.


Slam Specialties SS5 bags with d-cups :beer::beer:


----------



## bradterrault (Sep 16, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Slam Specialties SS5 bags with d-cups :beer::beer:


:thumbup:Thank you sir. gotta peice together a kit now


----------

